# CWC G10 numbers.



## ndm8966 (Dec 8, 2016)

Sorry if this info is elsewhere on the site but I need to know what the numbers are on the back of my watch.

0552/6645-99

5415317

73163

90

Also on the dial below the CWC logo is a capital T in a circle. What does this mean?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

T in the circle denotes Tritium lume used on hands and markers.

0552 = Denotes Royal Navy issue

6645 = Type of equipment

99 = NATO country code 99 = uk

73163 = issue n⁰

90 = year

http://www.military-watches.net/NATO__NSN__Stock_Numbers.html


----------



## Mark Allen (Feb 2, 2019)

Could someone please help me out.

My father recently passed away and had one of these watches with the serial no's as follows:

6645-99

523-8290

021

Could someone please break down the numbers and tell me if this watch is of value.

Many thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## Deeks (Aug 18, 2019)

5415317 denotes Watch Electronic

https://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?41902-Hamilton-W10-and-British-G10-markings


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Mark Allen said:


> Could someone please help me out.
> 
> My father recently passed away and had one of these watches with the serial no's as follows:
> 
> ...


 6645-99 NATO-UK

523-8290 MECHANICAL HAND WINDING

021 I suspect without a picture this to be the issue number

Value wise you could research on e-bay as condition and other factors can affect the price range. :thumbsup:


----------

